

Shhh… Harassment. Not a problem? Strong content warning - chrissie1
http://www.irisclasson.com/2012/12/19/stupid-question-107-shhh-harassment-not-a-problem-strong-content-warning/

======
wpietri
It's great to see people speaking up about this.

What is happening to her is total bullshit, and I can understand why most
people, for one reason or another, stay silent. But as a community we can't
fix the problems we don't know about, so reports like this are incredibly
valuable to me.

------
pavel_lishin
I literally cannot imagine the mind of a person who would want to do anything
she's cited.

------
nvr219
"I’m approached during a conference by a young developer, he scans me from top
to toe and says: What are YOU doing here, because obviously you are not a
developer. "

Jeez.

